# 2005 Altima Heat not working correctly



## Jnetty99 (Oct 27, 2006)

Winter is finally here in NY and the heat in our 2005 Nissan Altima is acting weird. It will only blast hot air when the car is moving. If the car is set to park or you stop and stay idle for a few minutes cold air starts coming out. 

Any hints on where the problem could be? could it be a fuse box switch?


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I had a problem much the same on my 03 silverado and I took it to my friend who owns a mechanics store and one of my wiring harnesses had been overheated and soddered all the wires together.... I'm lucky only the heater was jacked.. but yeah I would check your electrical system first and see if that saves it if not just have them take a look at it at the manufaturer, they shouldn't charge to take a peek and see what it is that is wrong with the vehicle.. My altima hasnt really had that problem yet.. Hopefully it won't though... :knock on wood: but anyways I hope you find out what the deal is, I hate for you to have to go the whole winter without heat! that would BLOW.. lol not to be taken literally.


Jason


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check your coolant level in the overflow reservior and with the engine cold check the level in the radiator. If that is normal then more thorough diagnosis will probably be needed and your local Nissan dealer should be able to help especially if it is 36k miles or less.

Troy


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions. 

I'll check the coolant, someone else suggested that. If that's not it then i'll have to call the dealer. 

Car should be under warranty still, only has 30,000 miles. I just hate that they will only do warranty repair on weekdays. 

I'm in NY and its 13f and feels like -5. My mom who drives that car is not so happy lol.


----------



## koobiidoobii (Jan 30, 2007)

I have the same problem on my 02 Altima SE V6. Sometimes it will not heat, just cold air coming thru. After 2 weeks of driving with most cold air and by just the turning the temperature knob in the center, I finally got some heat. When it was too hot, I turn the knob from hot to the middle of the setting between blue and red. I now just got cold air and no matter what I did, I still got only cold Air. I called Nissan dealer and they said they need to bleed the coolant system because there is air bubble that is why I would get some hot and cold air. I know that is not right so I did some checking on the temperature control and traced it back. What I found out is that when I turn the knob on the temperature setting to cold or hot, the wire behind the dashboard that control the flow of the heat or cold air is broken. If you look under the dash just above the gas pedal, there is a white knob that is connected to the black wire that lead to the control knob. I can use my hand to just turn the knob and I will get cold or warm air as I wish. I just order that part, it costs about $8. Will try to install it myself....will keep you posted. Hope this help you guys out there.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Her car is still under warranty so whatever the case they should be able to fix the issue. If they don't because they bled air out of the system when it was an air door control problem then she can have it fixed correctly even if she has come out from the 3/36 warranty coverage. I am pretty sure they will try to fix it right the first time because warranty repairs affect the dealer's CSI (consumer satisfaction index) and negative returns are bad for business.

Troy


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 27, 2006)

Just to update on the issue. 

I went ahead and looked at the coolant when the car was cold. I open the radiator and the coolant liquid was all the way to the top. 

I looked at the reserve coolant container and it was almost empty. Way below the MIN line. I filled it up to just before MAX. 

I tested the car right away by just turning it on. I left it to warm up for about 15 minutes. Came back and the air coming out was not cold but it was not warm. While parked I gave the car gas and when i did that warm air started to come out. 

My mom has been driving it for about a week now and she states an improvement, but not a fix. She specially likes to put the air to the feet level. Before it was really hot, now its just mild. 

I better call the dealer soon. I just did oil change and the car is at 33,000 miles. The lease is up in June, that would be 36 months.


----------



## Jnetty99 (Oct 27, 2006)

More problems. 

The entire panel on the car has gone dark. The background lights started to blink and finally it went off. Guessing its a fuse problem... I don't know.


----------

